# Gerbil with its eye closed



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

One of my gerbils, which is about 1½ years old, has twice in the last few days woken up and only had one of its eyes open. The first time I saw this I used some warm water and it helped it open it. However, the second time round it opened by itself.

How serious are irritations in the eye? The only things I have changed recently include giving them some mouse mix when I had run out of gerbil mix (but the other ate this too and has no problems) and putting some hay in. I'm assuming it's some form of irritation anyway?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Could the hay have been excessively dusty?? Maybe that's irritated his eye?

Bathing the eye whenever you see it is closed is a good idea, but if the eye carries on being closed I'd be inclined to take him to the vet - he might have a minor infection there that some anti-b eye drops can clear up.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey. He hasn't done it again from what I've seen. Anyway I looked at the gerbilarium today I can see quite a lot of dust sticking to the glass. I think it is the hay.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I've opened bales of hay and some have been really dusty. Maybe shake it up a bit outside before you put it in the gerbilarium?


----------

